# irda help! :(

## kLy

Hi

Please have a look at this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-198829-highlight-irda.html

That's where my problems started, I'm continuing in a new thread since that one dealt with other issues and was marked as solved by the original author.

I have a stir4200 dongle and I have loaded the modules and emerged irda-utils successfully. It seems like my irda is up and running, since I can see my phone on irdadump:

```

17:57:05.965472 xid:rsp 595580dd < 00000091 S=6 s=1 SIEMENS SL5C hint=b124 [ PnP Modem Fax IrCOMM IrOBEX ] (29)

17:57:05.984685 xid:cmd 595580dd > ffffffff S=6 s=2 (14)

17:57:06.084667 xid:cmd 595580dd > ffffffff S=6 s=3 (14)

17:57:06.184652 xid:cmd 595580dd > ffffffff S=6 s=4 (14)

17:57:06.284636 xid:cmd 595580dd > ffffffff S=6 s=5 (14)

```

and /proc/net/irda/discovery has:

```

IrLMP: Discovery log:

nickname: SIEMENS SL5C, hint: 0xb124, saddr: 0x595580dd, daddr: 0x00000091

```

But how do you get /dev/ircomm0 to work? what is the actual IR device in /dev? followed instructions here but not helping  :Sad: 

http://www.tuxmobil.org/Infrared-HOWTO/Infrared-HOWTO.html

but I don't have an interface to irda in dev  :Sad: 

I have created the /dev/ircomm0 like this:

```

mknod /dev/ircomm0 c 161 0

mknod /dev/ircomm1 c 161 1

mknod /dev/irlpt0 c 161 16

mknod /dev/irlpt1 c 161 17

mknod /dev/irnet c 10 187

chmod 666 /dev/ir*

```

but doing a cat on it says "No such device". Similarly, both scmxx and kmobiletools can't connect to /dev/ircomm0  :Sad: 

I use udev so do I need to make a new rule or something? help!

----------

## The Sentry

Unfortunately I have no time to try some things at the moment.

I have the /dev/ircomm* nodes, but I did not create them myself. Their not working either. The only way to communicate with my Siemens CX65 is using ObexFTP over the irda0 network device.

SieFS or anything else using /dev/ircomm0 doesn't work.

I think I'll emerge irdautils again since irdadump is missing on my system, too. If anyone got another idea, please post it so we can give it a try.

----------

## kLy

Hey, I found my problem. Took hours but it works now. Yay!  :Smile: 

Ok, firstly, I was loading the ircomm module, but not the ircomm_tty module. Simply doing a "modprobe ircomm_tty" gave me a whole bunch of ircomm devices in /dev. So far so good!

But it seemed I couldn't access it for some reason. Ah! Permissions!

```

echo 'ircomm*:root:tty:0666' >> /etc/udev/permissions.d/10-local.permissions

```

and a reboot (or just chmod the files if you don't wanna reboot), and it works great!  :Smile: 

now I can use kmobiletools for my Siemens SL55, and I can simply type "obex://irda/" in konqueror to browse, upload and download from my phone (using kio_obex from kbluetooth). Oh yeah!

Hope this helps!  :Smile: 

----------

## The Sentry

So far there's no change on my system, I was in the tty group, so the permissions 0660 were okay for me. Could you please post you /etc/conf.d/irda

Or didn't you use it?

ps -Af shows me, that there is

/usr/sbin/irattach irda0 -s

running.

----------

## kLy

IRDA=yes

IRDADEV=irda0

#Set (optional) Dongle name here

#DONGLE=stir4200

DISCOVERY=yes

so it's prety much running the same command as you. If OBEX works then irda0 should be up. What does cat /dev/ircomm0 give you?

----------

## mimosinnet

This post has been really helpful. Nevertheless, I have been unable to comunicate with the phone.

I am using kmobile tools, and I cannot select the appropiate device. 

Following the posts, I have been able to get the ircomm 

 *Quote:*   

> # ls -lisa ircomm*
> 
> 28344 0 crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 161,  0  3 jun 20:10 ircomm0
> 
> 28348 0 crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 161,  1  3 jun 20:10 ircomm1
> ...

 

And I have irattach loaded:

 *Quote:*   

> # ps -Af | grep ir
> 
> root         2     1  0 20:01 ?        00:00:00 [ksoftirqd/0]
> 
> root      5503     1  0 20:02 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/irattach irda0 -s
> ...

 

I can communicate with the phone:

 *Quote:*   

> # irdadump
> 
> 19:41:45.300595 xid:cmd e998cb7d > ffffffff S=6 s=0 (14)
> 
> 19:41:45.400517 xid:cmd e998cb7d > ffffffff S=6 s=1 (14)
> ...

 [/quote]

The device is detected:

 *Quote:*   

> # lsusb
> 
> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> 
> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 066f:4200 SigmaTel, Inc. STIr4200 IrDA Bridge

 

The modules are loaded:

 *Quote:*   

> # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> ircomm_tty             22152  0
> ...

 

When kmobiletools ask me the device, i write /dev/ircomm0, giving me an error. 

I imagine I should define somewhere that /dev/ircomm0 (or someother device) is the one connected to the mobile phone. 

I will very much appreciate any help.

----------

## mimosinnet

Solved. kmobiletools gave me an error because of phone configuration instead of not having the right device. I first modprobe ircomm-tty, and give /dev/ircomm0 as the mobile phone device and it now works. I have used gnokii to detect problems with communicating with the phone. 

Thanks!

----------

